# Puppy's ear not all the way up



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I am considering fostering a 12 week old puppy. His ears are 3/4 standing up and 1/4 folded (for lack of better words). Is this normal? Will the 1/4 stand up too? 
I must really sound stupid. I have had gs all my life and 6 foster gs but I have never had a little puppy.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that is pretty common at that age. Some ears go up later. Although my puppy (6 mths) has one ear that is down. But it has been totally up once.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jack's ears were floppy also his first ear stood at 4 months and the last came up at 6 months after his last teeth came in











his ears now at 9.5 months I wonder why I worried do much LOL


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is what my dog looked like at 12 weeks - floppy ears!










They went up shortly after and are now up and strong. Here she is now at 5 months:










So I bet they come up nice and strong like your other GSDs.


----------

